# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  D&D city supplement suggestions?

## paulnelson

As I prep for my planned Warlock campaign, I find myself needing a frontier city, possibly a former holding of a larger empire that has since retreated from the region. What city supplements (any edition, any publisher) would fit well in that role?
https://supplements4muscle.com/en/30...erone-boosters

----------

